# Hello To All



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

well i know i havent posted on here in a while but alot has happened and changed in my life but i still come around and see whats going on around here.

well heres why im posting here, after almost a year and a half i finally got saphiras' permanent registration card for her ukc papers. i tried doing a google search to see if i can find anything on the fathers history and mothers but never got a result. so is there a way that i can use the parents ukc numbers to track there linage and history? and i perfer it to be free cause im broke as hell right about now.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you post up the full names of the parents and maybe the grandparents, maybe someone with APBT Online Pedigrees can look them up for you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Post up the names and I can see if they are on APBT online pedigrees.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad to see you posting. When I saw the thread title I thought to myself hey we already have someone named something like that how strange and here it was you. lol


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks people i appreciate it, and i been gone for a while to much garbage going on but im back around. 

well the breeder gave me her application for permanent reg card so ill give you what i got on the card as far as name, if the ukc numbers are needed for deeper research ill give to certain senior members of the board ( sorry no offense to any one ) but this is what i got

" pr " reb black velvet of frederick ( sire )
maui waui of frederick (dam)

the frederick name is his last name so i always come up with nothing but like i said i got the ukc numbers on the reg card to.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Unless the breeder/owner of those dogs or someone else put them up online you will not find anything. 
The actual registry does not have a data base online for people to utilize.

When you get the papers for your dog you can order the pedigree which will help you research better.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

The breeder should also be able to give you a ton of info on the heritage. Though after you had to wait that long you'd probably be better off just order the extended pedigree when you register the dog. JMO


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

thats what i was thinking patch cause the guy wanted to wait for ever to give my just the reg car. he has let me see her parents papers a few times but i never asked for copys of them or anything. for a while there i was thinking she had hung papers cause he was taking so long and he knows i wanted to do research on her lineage.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Figgy1682 said:


> thats what i was thinking patch cause the guy wanted to wait for ever to give my just the reg car. he has let me see her parents papers a few times but i never asked for copys of them or anything. for a while there i was thinking she had hung papers cause he was taking so long and he knows i wanted to do research on her lineage.


I hope something is online for you. I didn't find anything when I did a quick search


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks patch. all i know is her mom is mostly razors edge and a little gaff, and if i remember right her father is all re but he doesnt look like a bully but momma does to me. hopefully when i get the actual papers the 6 gen will be all i need to look for all the info i need. the fathers pr to so theres got to be a decent history behind him.


----------

